# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  ΙΑΤΡΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ

## anna_kr

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ!
ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 25 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ. ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ. 
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΕΙ: ΠΡΟΧΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΥΧΕ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΓΕΝΝΕΣ, ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΝΟΥΣΕ ΣΠΑΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ. ΑΥΤΟ ΔΙΗΡΚΗΣΕ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΩΣΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ. ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΜΒΕΙ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ. ΥΠΟΨΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΠΙΛΗΨΙΑΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ. ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ.

----------


## kerasi

Σχετικό είναι και η φοβία που έχουν αρκετοί άνθρωποι με τα ιατρικά θέματα πχ στο αίμα, ν ακούνε για εγχειρήσεις, να φαντάζονται την ανατομία κλπ.

----------

